# Ingredients of Dentastix - Don't Feed!



## Staffybull

If you do give these to your dog,i have found the ingredients list for these "so called teeth cleaners"!
If i were you,i would stop giving them!

Rice flour (Minus 1 point): Cheap filler, causes bowel distress and can lead to diabetes in dogs.

Wheat starch (Minus 1 point): Poor carbohydrate source causes allergies.

Glycerin (Minus 1 point): Sweetens food, used as humectant (keeps food moist), interferes with nutrient assimilation.

Calcium carbonate (Plus 1 point): Standard source of calcium, promotes strong bones, teeth, cardiovascular health and skeletal strength, used as a buffer to acidic foods.

Gelatin (Minus 1 point): Filler / binder in can food.

Gum arabic (Minus 1 point): Cheap filler/binder used in can foods.

Cellulose Powder (Minus 1 point): Suspected to include recycled cardboard.

Natural poultry flavor (Minus 1 point): Poor quality of flavor additive.

Sodium tripolyphosphate (Minus 1 point): Used as rancid meat preservative.

Salt (Minus 1 point): Used to cover up rancid meat and fat, can cause kidney and heart disease, hypertension -- used to encourage cats to drink, source of sodium chloride.

Not so nice are they?
You could maybe try one of these 
Kong Medium Dog Dental Stick Clean Teeth ToothBrush Toy | eBay UK
Far better than Dentastix,and more fun for the dog!


----------



## dexter

oh dear i just bought a large box of them.......... great


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Thank you, that has just confirmed my fears and other peoples comments on my previous thread! Not one more dentastix will pass the lips of Branston and Lily. It's worrying that these things are allowed to be sold... even worse than that, they actually give them out as treats at our VETS!!!


----------



## henry

No, no, no to Dentastix here! Fish4Dogs Sea Jerky or the Skinny Strips do the job nicely and totally natural.


----------



## [email protected]'s_Bakery

I stay away from storebought treats that are supposed to be good for dogs! No way, they just want to make some money. I have been brushing my dog's teeth since he was a puppy and only give him food that has natural ingredients. Some of the stuff written on the labels I can't even pronounce or understand!


----------



## Irish Setter Gal

Because of what I'd heard elsewhere I stopped giving them to mine a while ago, but because I can't bear to see waste I have a near full box of 48 loitering in the pantry - what to do with them? Would the local foxes like them I wonder?

Thanks for the ingredient list breakdown though.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Staffybull said:


> If you do give these to your dog,i have found the ingredients list for these "so called teeth cleaners"!
> If i were you,i would stop giving them!
> 
> Rice flour (Minus 1 point): Cheap filler, causes bowel distress and can lead to diabetes in dogs.
> 
> Wheat starch (Minus 1 point): Poor carbohydrate source causes allergies.
> 
> Glycerin (Minus 1 point): Sweetens food, used as humectant (keeps food moist), interferes with nutrient assimilation.
> 
> Calcium carbonate (Plus 1 point): Standard source of calcium, promotes strong bones, teeth, cardiovascular health and skeletal strength, used as a buffer to acidic foods.
> 
> Gelatin (Minus 1 point): Filler / binder in can food.
> 
> Gum arabic (Minus 1 point): Cheap filler/binder used in can foods.
> 
> Cellulose Powder (Minus 1 point): Suspected to include recycled cardboard.
> 
> Natural poultry flavor (Minus 1 point): Poor quality of flavor additive.
> 
> Sodium tripolyphosphate (Minus 1 point): Used as rancid meat preservative.
> 
> Salt (Minus 1 point): Used to cover up rancid meat and fat, can cause kidney and heart disease, hypertension -- used to encourage cats to drink, source of sodium chloride.
> 
> Not so nice are they?
> You could maybe try one of these
> Kong Medium Dog Dental Stick Clean Teeth ToothBrush Toy | eBay UK
> Far better than Dentastix,and more fun for the dog!


Must admit I did try them the once, and it was only once ages ago when they first came out, and the dogs I had at the time all had the squits after just one. So threw the rest away. Not surprising really seeing all this.


----------



## SixStar

Yes they're crap but then so are my ''treats'' (crisps and chocolate). My dogs are raw fed, they get plenty of bones for their teeth - but they do get the occasional dentastix too, why? Because they bloomin' LOVE them! I dont expect them to do anything for their teeth, I know they're mainly sugar, but a little bit of junk once in a while does everybody good  Aslong as they go daft for a dentastix, then I will continue buying them for an occasional special treat.


----------



## RobD-BCactive

dexter said:


> oh dear i just bought a large box of them.......... great


You may be intersted to read these posts, where I had problems with re-homing my dogs litter mate and after found my dog, seemed to get hyper with regular Dentastix, and better without, then again with, as a test.

I've posted a few times in DT&B without anyone else confirming or commenting, so just regard as anecdote, I suspect I saw this in 2 closely related dogs.



RobD-BCactive said:


> I've been considering starting a Thread to see if anyone else has noticed hyperactivity with Denta Sticks (Pedigree Chum) as my puppy seems to get hyper if he's given them (1 per day) and become untrainable due to excess exciteability and total desire to play. I'm actually suspicious that they caused my Foster pup to be hyper on day she was meeting the re-homer now.
> 
> They aren't the preferred chew/dental hygeine in my view as the ingredients list preservatives and also some form of unamed meat source, which might be too much on a 30% protein diet.
> 
> No problems giving tripe (60% protein) sticks and raw hide (probably very high in keratin protein) dired without preservatives.





RobD-BCactive said:


> One problem I seemed to see, was with those Dentastix you see advertised on the TV, which had many persative additives, they seemed to make for hyper-activity





RobD-BCactive said:


> Previously at around 6 months, there'd been some hyper tendencies, human food consumption was denied and stopping Dentastix with high protein & preservatives, as well as changing JWB Puppy 50% / Collards 50%, to JWB Junior / Collards puppy mix, seemed to solve the issue


Never saw anyone else post of negative experience with them, and occasional one doesn't seem to be an issue. LIke ISG a large box was bought by well meaning person who hadn't checked ingredients. We much prefer alternatives for dental care chew without additives and complicated recipe.


----------



## tiggerthumper

I think the problem with Dentastix is that they are advertised as healthy and good for your dog, when they aren't. I give my dogs treats, and yes they aren't great for them, but neither are the treats I give myself! Treats are given sparingly and for training I try and use something like fish4dogs. But people will be giving dentastix thinking they are good for the dog and may not give as sparingly as they should be. 
xox


----------



## dexter

i do only give them very occasionally tbo and with 6 dogs the box won't last long. but i definately won't be buying them again i too will look at fish4dogs as a treat.


----------



## jjmc

While in Ireland recently my mother in law gave one to Ted, he loved munching away on it. He was very small then and only got half way through it so we kept the rest for later. Although he enjoyed it, he had really bad gas in the car and he got serious dose of the trots that night. Not very nice cleaning up at 5.30am.

The remainder went straight in the bin the next day.

BTW mother in law said they were really good for dog's teeth, "that's what it said in the advert on the TV". The power of advertising, eh!


----------



## Andromeda

There was a time when I gave dentastix regularly to my dogs. But with time my Halle started to be sick. I realized that it happened only if she had dentastix.


----------



## bigdaddy

cheers for the imfo kira wont be having any of them


----------



## Malmum

Can't think of any of that stuff that isn't crap personally. I use raw meaty bones and my dogs have lovely white teeth at seven years old and fresh breath. Can't beat the natural way of cleaning a dogs teeth imo.


----------



## Guest

See this is where having super fussy dog is a plus - I bought him some once and he just turned his nose up so we've been saved :lol:

xxxx


----------



## catz4m8z

I fond them way too fattening for little dogs anyways. (and I only gave them a third of a small one each!!)


----------



## Staffybull

dexter said:


> oh dear i just bought a large box of them.......... great


I hope you do throw them away,preferably in the nearest bin!
Soz for you and others for thinking these were good,but the "power of advertising strikes again"!

I am glad that you and others can finally see the "crappy ingredients"!

I hope that you,and all the people who have read this,will pass this information on to all their friends etc!


----------



## Nicky10

One of the few treats along with some Bakers treats that Buster has point blank refused to eat. I wouldn't give him anything from Pedigree ever again anyway


----------



## Staffybull

SixStar said:


> Yes they're crap but then so are my ''treats'' (crisps and chocolate). My dogs are raw fed, they get plenty of bones for their teeth - but they do get the occasional dentastix too, why? Because they bloomin' LOVE them! I dont expect them to do anything for their teeth, I know they're mainly sugar, but a little bit of junk once in a while does everybody good  Aslong as they go daft for a dentastix, then I will continue buying them for an occasional special treat.


Sorry i dont agree with your statement!
You did read the ingredients list and still you want to give this crap to your dog!
Sugar based and full of ....and IMO its NOT a good special treat,so all i can ask is why you want to feed this?
Most dogs will go for a sweet treat,you could swap dentastix for a raw carrot,SO much better than them!


----------



## SixStar

Staffybull said:


> Sorry i dont agree with your statement!
> You did read the ingredients list and still you want to give this crap to your dog!
> Sugar based and full of ....and IMO its NOT a good special treat,so all i can ask is why you want to feed this?
> Most dogs will go for a sweet treat,you could swap dentastix for a raw carrot,SO much better than them!


No need to be sorry, you didn't have to agree 

The ingredients are printed on the packets, I was aware of them anyway  truth of the matter is half a dentastix a week isn't going to kill them! They love them, and while the rest of their diet is exceptionally healthy, a small naughty treat once a week isnt going to make too much of a difference.


----------



## dexter

Staffybull said:


> I hope you do throw them away,preferably in the nearest bin!
> Soz for you and others for thinking these were good,but the "power of advertising strikes again"!
> 
> I am glad that you and others can finally see the "crappy ingredients"!
> 
> I hope that you,and all the people who have read this,will pass this information on to all their friends etc!


 tbo i only saw them as a treat that was good for teeth . i confess i never looked at the ingredients.


----------



## RobD-BCactive

Staffybull said:


> I hope you do throw them away,preferably in the nearest bin!


A compost heap would be even better place, least recycle the things and get something out of them


----------



## Lyceum

Staffybull said:


> Sorry i dont agree with your statement!
> You did read the ingredients list and still you want to give this crap to your dog!
> Sugar based and full of ....and IMO its NOT a good special treat,so all i can ask is why you want to feed this?
> Most dogs will go for a sweet treat,you could swap dentastix for a raw carrot,SO much better than them!





SixStar said:


> No need to be sorry, you didn't have to agree
> 
> The ingredients are printed on the packets, I was aware of them anyway  truth of the matter is half a dentastix a week isn't going to kill them! They love them, and while the rest of their diet is exceptionally healthy, a small naughty treat once a week isnt going to make too much of a difference.


I agree with both sides.

I'm glad SB made the post, to show anyone feeding these regularly what crap they are and how they shouldn't be a regular part of your dogs diet and have absolutely no benefit for teeth.

But as sixstar says, it's a treat. We have chocolate, crisp, cake etc and they have ingredients which are god awful for us in them. So dentastix are crap (I don't feed them btw) but if the dog loves them, one once in a while won't do any harm. Mine have [email protected] own gravy bones on occasion, because they love them.


----------



## Nicky10

I don't see anything wrong with dogs getting crap occasionally as treats Buster gets those awful good boy choc drops sometimes as long as it's not a big part of their diet.


----------



## catz4m8z

Staffybull said:


> Most dogs will go for a sweet treat,you could swap dentastix for a raw carrot,SO much better than them!


I wish mine would. Try and give them any fruit por veg and you just get this look-:blink:


----------



## XxZoexX

As said before as a treat is one thing, butarnt these touted as an everyday must for clean teeth?
I also didnt think they would be able to claim that theyre good for dogs teeth if theyre not


----------



## Mum2Heidi

I agree they are totally [email protected] and how something targeted at teeth contain ingredients that are bad for them is beyond me. 

In my ignorance I tried them once but Heidi got in a right old pickle when they stuck to the roof of her mouth. A couple of episodes of that was enough.

That said, a little of what you fancy does you good and I doubt many of us eat as healthy as we insist our doggies should


----------



## haddy

All the dogs i have had & have now have dentastix and rasks regularly...will this post make me change this...no!


----------



## Lyceum

haddy said:


> All the dogs i have had & have now have dentastix and rasks regularly...will this post make me change this...no!


TBH. Then more fool you.


----------



## Zayna

ooohh dear i have been giving Roz dentastix everyday! thought they were good for her teeth!!! that may explain her funny tummy shes had recently. Not feeding them now, no way! will have to find another way to freshen her breath!!
Thanx for the info!


----------



## Nicky10

Staffybull said:


> Sorry i dont agree with your statement!
> You did read the ingredients list and still you want to give this crap to your dog!
> Sugar based and full of ....and IMO its NOT a good special treat,so all i can ask is why you want to feed this?
> Most dogs will go for a sweet treat,you could swap dentastix for a raw carrot,SO much better than them!


I challenge you to get Buster to eat carrot unless it's cooked in a stew. He spat it back out last time I tried.


----------



## Staffybull

Nicky10 said:


> I challenge you to get Buster to eat carrot unless it's cooked in a stew. He spat it back out last time I tried.


Thanks for the offer,but I really doubt that i will ever meet your dog"so the challenge is off"!

If he eats a carrot cooked in a stew,then thats great,far better than dentastix!


----------



## Staffybull

haddy said:


> All the dogs i have had & have now have dentastix and rasks regularly...will this post make me change this...no!


My post was to advise people of the dodgy ingredients in dentastix,and if fed regularly"as you do"could be doing more harm than good!

You can give as many as you want to your dogs,obviously its your choice and not the dogs,but i do pity them!


----------



## ballybee

I've never even been tempted to buy these things. My gran has a rough collie and for years everything he got was pedigree....last month he became intolerant of anything pedigree and now he's on wainwrights(he's 7 this year so 7 years of being fed utter crap) and is much better.

For Tummels breath i use CSJ dem bones, it's granulated charcoal, seaweed and parsley. His teeth are white and clean and he has no doggy breath, thats just from 1 a day  He also gets bones every so often which he loves. If he would eat them i'd happily give him raw carrots but he'll only eat cooked, eats raw apple though 

The only pedigree product i've ever used was markies as they were the only thing Tummel would recall for for months. Now i use a mix of PAH own markies(mini) and puppy bonios as these are the 2 treats i've found work best when outside walking. Inside i use csj poppets(fishy treats) which he loves but won't eat outdoors.


----------



## Helbo

I think it's a shame that the advertising campaign is allowed to encourage the daily feeding of these to dogs as a dental healthcare routine without having to make owners aware that they are a fattening treat...

The advert does make it seem like "use dentastix *instead of* brushing your dogs teeth!"

On the other hand, Charlie does get the occasional dog biscuit or fatty pigs ear as a very special treat (not had a pigs ear in about 2 months - thats how rare I give them). Every owner gives treats to their dogs on some level, whether store bought or homemade, and it's up to them to judge what is too much. As long as people understand whats in the treat then it's their decision to make.


----------



## Honey Bee

I have fed Honey a few Dentastix in the past but gave up quickly as they never touched her teeth as she just bit and gulped. Not at all good for teeth or digestion. 

I am concerned that they can advertise them as healthy when clearly they are anything but. 

I find manual teeth cleaning with a finger cone tooth brush and nice non frothing doggy toothpaste is much more affective. :001_smile:


----------



## Nicky10

I've found the best thing is raw bones much much better for them and does wonders for their teeth


----------



## helena

Im sure this might get a lot of abuse hurled at me...however...
I have 3 jack russells, the eldest being almost 18, in great health apart from her teeth. She was getting recurrent abscesses and her health was degenerating fast. Nothing could be done about her by the vet (apart from antibiotics and lancing the abscess) because of her age.
She eats anything, she has bones and other 'Healthy treats' she eats raw carrots and apples on the ground.. sha has even gone and eaten raw potatoes, but this didnt help her teeth.
I tried giving her the Dentastix and suddenly she is better, no more abcesses and she has a new lease of life.
I give them to the other two now (3 and 10 years, same family) I split one large stick between the three and havent noticed any issues I have to say.
I know a fair bit about nutrition and I cant see why you would have to take great issue with the ingredients unless they were having large amounts.
In all probability unless you feed actual meat and vegetables or extremely expensive food to your dog, there are most likely many hidden additives.
In your own food or that purchased from restaurents you will no doubt be eating large amounts of crap yourself!
All I can say to summarise is that this has saved my little dogs life and Im delighted :thumbup1:


----------



## happysaz133

I re-searched the ingredients before I started feeding them, and am very happy with them :thumbup1:

My friend has been feeding her dog one a day for 6 years, and his teeth are whiter than white, and even the vet has said how fab his teeth are. She feeds him junk food, so its nothing to do with his food.

So I thought I'd try it for mine, and Todd's teeth are noticeably whiter, and the others, who came to me with clean having been done whilst at the rescue, have been eating them since, don't have dirty teeth at all.

I know a lot don't recommend them, and a lot think they are junk, but for some dogs they DO work, and I am happy to continue feeding them. They are only a treat, ingredients don't really matter to me when its a treat. :biggrin:


----------



## Goblin

> In all probability unless you feed actual meat and vegetables or extremely expensive food to your dog, there are most likely many hidden additives.


Good food doesn't have to be expensive. All you need to do is a little research. It soon becomes apparent that the cost of the bag doesn't necessarily equate to quality. You also learn to check the portion sizes. 15kg of expensive kibble can work out cheaper in the long term compared to a cheaper brand where you need to feed 30kg over the same period of time. Many people on this forum feed decent food on a limited budget. You can easily avoid synthetic "EC permitted additives" which could include ones known to cause cancer.



> In your own food or that purchased from restaurents you will no doubt be eating large amounts of crap yourself!


We have the choice.. our dogs don't. My personal feeling is that I'm therefore responsible for the well being of my dogs. If there are things containing better ingredients which can clean teeth I therefore feel obligated to use them. In our case we feed raw but there are alternatives such as plaqueoff.


----------



## Minniepug

Do not buy these! Fed my pug puppy one last night, she really enjoyed it then she started being sick, shaking and choking it was horrible  she was drinking so much more water than usual as if she was dehydrated! she wasn't herself the whole night I was so worried! She slept for hours and must have slept it off when she woke up she did the toilet so I was relieved she didn't have an intestinal blockage. Now, luckily, she's her perky crazy little self but it gave me a scare. Now I have read so many bad reviews today and feel guilty for giving her one  a lesson learned! Avoid them guys x


----------



## Nonnie

Minniepug said:


> Do not buy these! Fed my pug puppy one last night, she really enjoyed it then she started being sick, shaking and choking it was horrible  she was drinking so much more water than usual as if she was dehydrated! she wasn't herself the whole night I was so worried! She slept for hours and must have slept it off when she woke up she did the toilet so I was relieved she didn't have an intestinal blockage. Now, luckily, she's her perky crazy little self but it gave me a scare. Now I have read so many bad reviews today and feel guilty for giving her one  a lesson learned! Avoid them guys x


How old is your pup?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Minniepug said:


> Do not buy these! Fed my pug puppy one last night, she really enjoyed it then she started being sick, shaking and choking it was horrible  she was drinking so much more water than usual as if she was dehydrated! she wasn't herself the whole night I was so worried! She slept for hours and must have slept it off when she woke up she did the toilet so I was relieved she didn't have an intestinal blockage. Now, luckily, she's her perky crazy little self but it gave me a scare. Now I have read so many bad reviews today and feel guilty for giving her one  a lesson learned! Avoid them guys x


Mine have been eating them for years as have my previous dogs going back over 10 years, never had a problem. Hope your pup is better now.


----------



## smokeybear

Staffybull said:


> If you do give these to your dog,i have found the ingredients list for these "so called teeth cleaners"!
> If i were you,i would stop giving them!
> 
> Rice flour (Minus 1 point): Cheap filler, causes bowel distress and can lead to diabetes in dogs. Can someone point to the scientific evidence that rice flour causes bowel stress? ANYthing can lead to diabetes i dogs.
> 
> Wheat starch (Minus 1 point): Poor carbohydrate source causes allergies. ANYthing can cause allergies, including meat (shock). Who deemed it a poor course of carbohydrates and why?
> 
> Glycerin (Minus 1 point): Sweetens food, used as humectant (keeps food moist), interferes with nutrient assimilation.Hmm depends on the source, there are many sources of glycerin including animal sources, bit of a worry if it interfered with nutrient assimilation?
> 
> Calcium carbonate (Plus 1 point): Standard source of calcium, promotes strong bones, teeth, cardiovascular health and skeletal strength, used as a buffer to acidic foods.
> 
> Gelatin (Minus 1 point): Filler / binder in can food. Well gelatin is a diabolical ingredient. Now let us remind ourselves if it comes from the bones and hooves of animals it must be banned immediately, I mean WHO would feed bones, hooves, antlers to their dogs?
> 
> Gum arabic (Minus 1 point): Cheap filler/binder used in can foods. Yep, also before toothpaste something used to keep teeth clean.
> 
> Cellulose Powder (Minus 1 point): Suspected to include recycled cardboard. suspected is the correct term of course it COULD mean plants you know like the carrots and other vegetables, fruits and grasses dogs often like to eat.
> 
> Natural poultry flavor (Minus 1 point): Poor quality of flavor additive. Who says?
> 
> Sodium tripolyphosphate (Minus 1 point): Used as rancid meat preservative.
> 
> Salt (Minus 1 point): Used to cover up rancid meat and fat, can cause kidney and heart disease, hypertension -- used to encourage cats to drink, source of sodium chloride.
> 
> Salt is required by the body, now I admit it is not needed to be ADDED to food but it is a preservative without which meat (fresh or rancid) would not last very long.
> 
> Not so nice are they?
> You could maybe try one of these
> Kong Medium Dog Dental Stick Clean Teeth ToothBrush Toy | eBay UK
> Far better than Dentastix,and more fun for the dog!


Science, because facts are better than making shit up.


----------



## Blackadder

C'mon guys... they're treats to be fed occasionally! I agree that the ingredients are kak but they're not meant to be a major part of any dogs diet, now a kibble with those ingredients would be a totally different matter!
If you don't want to give them to your dogs that's fine but if your dog likes them then a couple of Dentastix a week isn't going to do them any harm, mine find & eat far worse while out in the woods 
Obviously if they make a dog sick then common sense says don't give them but that's the same with any food.


----------



## Guest

The other day I picked up a bag of treats that were on sale at my pet store that I thought were the perfect training treat size. Flipped the bag and the third ingredient was garlic salt! Tossed that right back onto the shelf.


----------



## Guest

I am guilty of giving my dog the occasional unhealthy treat and I'm also guilty of giving him the occasional piece of pizza crust when I'm finished. Of course I wouldn't compile pizza crust into a trough and place it in front of my dog twice a day but a chunk of crust on the off day I have pizza isn't going to kill him or give him diabetes.


----------



## Nonnie

BlackadderUK said:


> C'mon guys... they're treats to be fed occasionally! I agree that the ingredients are kak but they're not meant to be a major part of any dogs diet, now a kibble with those ingredients would be a totally different matter!
> If you don't want to give them to your dogs that's fine but if your dog likes them then a couple of Dentastix a week isn't going to do them any harm, mine find & eat far worse while out in the woods
> Obviously if they make a dog sick then common sense says don't give them but that's the same with any food.


But Dentastix are supposed to be part of a dogs daily diet. Thats the whole point of them and how they ;work' to improve oral hygiene.

Tbh, i could not care less if people feed them, their dog enjoys them and has no digestive issues with them.

I think a lot of issues arise from people giving them to the wrong sized, and wrong aged dog. It states on the packets they are unsuitable for pups under 4 months.

My dog gets horse treats daily as they work wonder with keeping his anal glands empty.


----------



## paddyjulie

I have given them in the past and wouldn't hesitate to give them again even if they are full of crap .


----------



## Natural Dogz

We have just started our own dog website and vowed to only sell healthy/natural dog treats.. We stay well clear of pedigree and all other similar brands.. Many of the treats we sell include a detailed list of ingredients with the individual healthy benefits they provide.. Our dog has terrible allergies to all treats/ food that do not contain all natural ingredients.. She is able to eat all of the treats that we sell .. If anybody wants to have a look here is the web address 
http://www.naturaldogz.co.uk/collections/dog-treats


----------



## smokeybear

Natural Dogz said:


> We have just started our own dog website and vowed to only sell healthy/natural dog treats.. We stay well clear of pedigree and all other similar brands.. Many of the treats we sell include a detailed list of ingredients with the individual healthy benefits they provide.. Our dog has terrible allergies to all treats/ food that do not contain all natural ingredients.. She is able to eat all of the treats that we sell .. If anybody wants to have a look here is the web address
> http://www.naturaldogz.co.uk/collections/dog-treats


So you recommend giving dogs Tofu? Despite it being a thyroid inhibitor? Oh dear, thanks but no thanks. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2698128/


----------



## Natural Dogz

In order for the hypothesis in this study to be proven true the p value must be greater than 0.05.. The results in this study gives a p value of 0.0006 and therefore they must reject the null hypothesis meaning that the small changes seen are unlikely to be caused by the null hypothesis


----------



## smokeybear

Pet munchies

Chicken breast (79.6%), Glycerin, vegetable protein, sorbitol, starch, milk & milk derivatives, salt

Sounds very healthy, not.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Natural Dogz said:


> In order for the hypothesis in this study to be proven true the p value must be greater than 0.05.. The results in this study gives a p value of 0.0006 and therefore they must reject the null hypothesis meaning that the small changes seen are unlikely to be caused by the null hypothesis


Other way around, no? A p value of LESS than 0.05 is statistically significant.


----------



## Blackadder

I thought this thread was about "treats" fed occasionally in small amounts as opposed to the study in which the dogs were fed


> Fifteen normal dogs were divided into two groups and fed either high-isoflavone (HID) or a low-isoflavone (LID) soy-based *diet*.


 the word diet is key here.


----------



## smokeybear

BlackadderUK said:


> I thought this thread was about "treats" fed occasionally in small amounts as opposed to the study in which the dogs were fed the word diet is key here.


It was just a study pulled at random, the fact is that soy is not a suitable ingredient to feed dogs...................in the opinion of many canine nutritionists.

Also if you advertise as selling all natural all healthy treats expect to be challenged on your sales pitch!


----------



## Blackadder

smokeybear said:


> Also if you advertise as selling all natural all healthy treats expect to be challenged on your sales pitch!


Absolutely


----------



## Natural Dogz

They are all healthy option treats when used as intended.. As treats


----------



## SixStar

Natural Dogz said:


> They are all healthy option treats when used as intended.. As treats


Very concerning to see cooked bones sold under the guise of ''healthy treats''.

Whilst I agree most things are fine in moderation, cooked bones are a total no-go.


----------



## StormyThai

*Whimzee - Stix Dog Chew - *
Potato starch, glycerin, powdered cellulose, lecithin, yeast, color added (malt extract, annatto extract, alfalfa extract).

How is that a "natural" treat?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

SixStar said:


> Very concerning to see cooked bones sold under the guise of ''healthy treats''.
> 
> Whilst I agree most things are fine in moderation, cooked bones are a total no-go.


Cooked bones? Noooo!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Natural Dogz said:


> We have just started our own dog website and vowed to only sell healthy/natural dog treats.. We stay well clear of pedigree and all other similar brands.. Many of the treats we sell include a detailed list of ingredients with the individual healthy benefits they provide.. Our dog has terrible allergies to all treats/ food that do not contain all natural ingredients.. She is able to eat all of the treats that we sell .. If anybody wants to have a look here is the web address
> http://www.naturaldogz.co.uk/collections/dog-treats


Cooked bones are dangerous. Cooked bone NO raw bones yes.


----------



## den9112

Just read this post ,and i like many others believed Dentastix were actualy good for the Dog,my Milo as just had his last one wont be getting any more .
Going to try Carrot ,and as for other treats i buy offal that i can grill ,liver and kidney mash up good so i can get them in to a kong ,always a good supply at the whoopsie department in the local supermarket .


----------



## CollieSlave

Does _anyone _have the slightest evidence from giving these things to their dog, that they do anything _beneficial _to their teeth? Any Dentastix fans out there???


----------



## reliable65

Can anyone one tell me if these are healthy treats, my westie has yeast problems and im trying to cut out sugar

Hunters Calcium Bones

*Ingredients*
Milk powder (45.5%), gelatin (30%), calcium carbonate (7%), sodium caseinate (5%), grain cellulose (5%), Ismalto-Oligosaccharide (3%).

*Additives:*
Aromas: Yucca Mohavensis (30 g/kg), rosemary extract (10 g/kg).
Colourants: E 171 (5 g/kg).


----------



## BlueJay

reliable65 said:


> Can anyone one tell me if these are healthy treats, my westie has yeast problems and im trying to cut out sugar
> 
> Hunters Calcium Bones
> 
> *Ingredients*
> Milk powder (45.5%), gelatin (30%), calcium carbonate (7%), sodium caseinate (5%), grain cellulose (5%), Ismalto-Oligosaccharide (3%).
> 
> *Additives:*
> Aromas: Yucca Mohavensis (30 g/kg), rosemary extract (10 g/kg).
> Colourants: E 171 (5 g/kg).


Lactose is a sugar (ie milk).
I feed these to my gang occasionally and they like them. Probably not the healthiest but at least its not generic ingredients and they don't have them every day.
If you are wanting something more natural, I'd probably sway more towards dried animal bits; ears, scalp, tendons, pizzles, trachea etc


----------



## cbcdesign

I used to give Kerry my old GSD Dentagen chews instead. She had compromised Kidneys so had to be careful what she ate. They never did her any harm and were given every two days.
Duch had Dentastix at one time but now has dried 100% chicken Jerky instead. Its just as good for her teeth but low fat low fibre and much healthier for her with her pancreas issue but cheap they are not at £7.00 per bag.


----------



## Bobbyset1

I have been giving them to m dogs daily for years WITHOUT ANY PROBLEMS! They love them to the point they head for the kitchen at the word "tooth brush"! And, YES, their teeth ARE cleaner then they were before and their breath is better! I, personally, think some of the people that write these things are full of crap!
Are YOU a FULLY QUALIFIED vet?


----------



## rona

Bobbyset1 said:


> Are YOU a FULLY QUALIFIED vet?


Actually, one of the above is a fully qualified vet


----------

